# Flash link not working in Firefox



## ociardha77 (Sep 3, 2007)

Still a newbie-go easy:grin:
I am having issues with getting my flash movies to work the same in Firefox as they do in IE. I created a flash intro for the web site, and in IE, you click on the page, and it directs you to the home page. But in Firefox (and Netscape) the movie will play, but nothing happens when you click on the page. Also, on other pages I have a flash slide shows that are centered in IE, but not in Firefox. Here is the code and url for the index page and one of the other pages in question. Please help!!!

www.soleilbistro.net
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Soleil Bistro & Wine Bar</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
background-image: url();
background-color: #000040;
}
body,td,th {
font-family: Tempus Sans ITC;
font-size: 18px;
color: #FF8000;
}
a {
font-family: Tempus Sans ITC;
font-size: 36px;
color: #FF8000;
}
a:link {
text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited {
text-decoration: none;
color: #FF8000;
}
a:hover {
text-decoration: none;
color: #FF8000;
}
a:active {
text-decoration: none;
color: #FF8000;
}
.style13 {
font-size: 24px;
color: #FF8000;
font-weight: bold;
}
.style14 {
color: #ff8000;
font-size: 24px;
}
-->
</style>
<script src="Scripts/AC_RunActiveContent.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function MM_goToURL() { //v3.0
var i, args=MM_goToURL.arguments; document.MM_returnValue = false;
for (i=0; i<(args.length-1); i+=2) eval(args_+".location='"+args[i+1]+"'");
}
//-->
</script>
</head>

<body>
<div align="center">
<embed src="PLP_scifipulse.wav" width="1" height="1" hidden="True" autostart="True" loop="True"></embed>
</div>
<p align="right">
<script type="text/javascript">
AC_FL_RunContent( 'codebase','http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,28,0','width','500','height','320','hspace','400','onfocus','MM_goToURL(\'parent\',\'Home_.html\');return document.MM_returnValue','src','intro','quality','high','pluginspage','http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash','movie','intro' ); //end AC code
</script>
<noscript>




 </noscript>
</p>
</body>
</html>


http://www.soleilbistro.net/Home_.html
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-frameset.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Soleil Bistro & Wine Bar</title>
</head>

<frameset rows="1,399" cols="*">
<frame src="music.html" />
<frame src="Home6.html" />
</frameset>
<noframes><body>
</body>
</noframes></html>

Home6 is the page with the flash movie
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
background-image: url(parchmentbase.jpg);
}
body,td,th {
font-family: Tempus Sans ITC;
font-size: 18px;
color: #800000;
}
a {
font-family: Tempus Sans ITC;
font-size: 24px;
color: #800000;
}
a:link {
text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited {
text-decoration: none;
color: #800000;
}
a:hover {
text-decoration: none;
color: #000062;
}
a:active {
text-decoration: none;
color: #800000;
}
.style2 {font-size: 22px}
.style8 {
font-size: 16px;
font-weight: bold;
}
.style10 {font-size: 24px; font-weight: bold; }
.style12 {font-size: 12px}
.style15 {font-size: 24px}
.style16 {
font-size: small
}
.style18 {
font-style: italic;
font-size: 26px;
font-weight: bold;
}
.style19 {
font-size: 10px;
}
-->
</style>
<script src="Scripts/AC_RunActiveContent.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
</head>

<body>
<div align="left">
<div align="center">
<script type="text/javascript">
AC_FL_RunContent( 'codebase','http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,28,0','width','188','height','281','align','left','src','foodsmall','quality','high','pluginspage','http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash','movie','foodsmall' ); //end AC code
</script>
<noscript>




 </noscript>
<img src="bluesign2.jpg" alt="" width="750" height="281" /></div>
</div>
<table width="211" border="0" align="left">
<tr>
<td width="179"><span class="style10"><a href="Home6.html" target="_self">Home</a></span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><span class="style10">Menu</span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><div align="left">
<p><span class="style2"><a href="Tapas6.html" target="_self">Tapas</a></span></p>
</div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><p class="style2"><a href="Lunch6.html" target="_self">Lunch</a></p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><p><span class="style2"><a href="Dinner6.html" target="_self">Dinner</a></span></p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><p><span class="style2"><a href="Brunch6.html" target="_self">Brunch</a></span></p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><span class="style10"><a href="Wine6.html" target="_self">Wine List</a></span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><span class="style10"><a href="Events6.html" target="_self">Events</a></span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><span class="style10"><a href="Directions6.html" target="_self">Directions</a></span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><p class="style10"><a href="Contact6.html" target="_self">Contact Us</a></p>
<p class="style10"> </p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><p><span class="style8">Hours of Operation</span><br />
<span class="style12">Tues - Sat 11:30a-10:00p<br />
Sunday Brunch	10:00a-2:00p<br />
Closed Monday</span></p>
<p class="style12">Lunch is served 11:30a to 2:00p<br />
Dinner is served 5:30p to 10:00p</p>
<p class="style12">Our Wine Bar serves Tapas<br />
11:30a - 10:00p<br />
Tuesday - Saturday</p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td height="168"><p> </p>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
<p align="center"><span class="style15">	Soliel Bistro & Wine Bar is a neighborhood bistro featuring Mediterranean dishes inspired by the cuisines of France, Italy and Spain, offered in a stylish, elegant setting with friendly, casual service. A thoughtfull wine list and an eclectic selection of beers is offered to complement the menu.</span></p>
<p align="center"><br />
<script type="text/javascript">
AC_FL_RunContent( 'codebase','http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,28,0','width','500','height','500','src','fullcolor','quality','high','pluginspage','http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash','movie','fullcolor' ); //end AC code
</script>
<noscript>




 </noscript>
</p>
<p align="center"> </p>
<p align="center"> </p>
<p align="center"> </p>
<p align="center"> </p>
<p align="right" class="style18"><a href="mailto://[email protected]" class="style19">Created and Maintained by Laura Chapin </a></p>
</body>
</html>_


----------

